# dual boot freebsd with solaris 10



## lingzedong (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm testing systems out, but how can I install them into one hard 
disk?

any one can help?


----------



## zeiz (Dec 20, 2009)

I tried opensolaris with freebsd and bunch of linuxes on the same hdd.
If you are testing like I did make 3 primary partitions (freebsd, opensolaris and docs for example) and 1 extended partition with bunch of logical drives for linuxes. I used Parted Magic to partition.
Just partition and install from CD/DVD. I'm using GAG as boot manager to handle multiboot.
What is exactly a problem?


----------



## Erratus (Dec 20, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> What is exactly a problem?



Difference between what is and what should be. 

Regarding Solaris and FreeBSD my problem would be:

Do I need one or two ZFS pools on one hd and must the ZFS versions for both be the same?
If I get this done, no more need for any linuxxes and partition helpers.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 20, 2009)

I just started learning ZFS and already got a problem myself  So the only help I am able to provide on ZFS is to start new thread 

However I'm trying zfs with maybe the same purpose like yours...


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Dec 24, 2009)

I strongly recommend to add a hard disk and then just to chainload from one drive the other. 

```
title FreeBSD
root (hd1,0)
chainloader +1
```
In this example Solaris is on the first drive and FreeBSD on the second. The above text must be added to /boot/grub/menu.lst
If I remember correctly Solaris 10 and also OpenSolaris always installs its Grub on the disk where you are installing the OS on.

If you really want to play with ZFS you should consider adding more drives. Then you can really explore the advantages of zfs: adding pools, creating mirrors, taking away one drive, attaching again to see the resilvering process etc.
This was basically one the reasons why I bought a second hand server with four sata drives...


----------

